
Big rise in IPv6-enabled .nl domain names - okket
https://www.sidn.nl/a/nl-domain-name/big-rise-in-ipv6-enabled-domain-names
======
cm2187
The real question being when we will be able to switch off IPv4? As long as we
don't, the pain associated with the IP shortage will have to continue to
preserve backward compatibility. So really IPv6 will not actually solve the
problem for a very long time.

~~~
azernik
There are a few different goals here:

* When can consumer ISPs turn off v4? This can and does happen right now - the ISP just needs to have a carrier-grade NAT gateway to handle connections to IPv4 servers. This is a performance problem if most services are only available on IPv6, but we're already at that point.

* When can service providers and hosting companies shut off IPv4? This is the problem you address, and that's gonna take a looooong time.

* When can ISPs shut off their IPv4 gateways? When all services (within reason) are available on IPv6. This one is of less interest than the other two, though.

~~~
ajb
I would have thought it would work the other way? Surely ISPs will have
difficulty switching off v4 access to consumers, because of all the old v4
devices out there. But at some point soon the vast majority of servers will
support v6, a which point some big ISP will say 'we will no longer support
v4-only servers after date X, we will NAT to v6 for comsumer devices if you
want to talk to our customers you need v6'. Some time after that IPv4 will
effectively no longer be a global protocol.

~~~
phil21
You have the technical answer, but I think the more useful answer is human
based.

Content providers will stay dual stack basically indefinitely - abslutely no
website operator wants to lose even 1% of their traffic due to a technical
limitation, so I do not expect demand for v4-enabled websites to die off any
time soon. I would expect 95%+ v6 usage before you even see this being a thing
commercially, and even at those numbers only very small marginal operations
will go v6 only.

The consumers and consumer ISPs have both a better technical solution, as well
as no consumer ISP gives a shit if their customers can't access 2% of the
internet. Therefore the change due to both technical reasons and simple game
theory must come from the "eyeballs" side of the equation.

------
mxuribe
> For the last six months, we've additionally been rewarding registrars that
> have a lot of IPv6-enabled domain names in their portfolios. And the policy
> is working!

Ok, so there is an incentive...that explains it. Who knows what the "reward"
is, but the increase is pretty impressive. Kudos to the Dutch for their
increased IPv6 adoption!

------
Rovanion
> the number of IPv6-enabled .nl domain names has more than doubled in the
> last six months.

Clickbait headline?

